# found this today



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 10, 2010)

Found this ant mantis nymph today. I think its male it has 7 segments


----------



## C.way (Jan 10, 2010)

most likely a male


----------



## agent A (Jan 10, 2010)

it is beautiful! i love ant mantis!!!


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the green on its legs and underside. Nice find.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 10, 2010)

U lucky, it does look like a boy!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool find... nice going!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat-o you should go find a female.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 10, 2010)

Chase said:


> Neat-o you should go find a female.


I tried to look for one but i did not find any


----------



## revmdn (Jan 10, 2010)

Good eye, and good luck finding a female.


----------



## C.way (Jan 10, 2010)

I feel that catching the male of this sp. is easier since the coloration is more different from the greenish environment, for the female, it's pretty challenging since they have greenish body, which blends well with the environment since they are usually spotted on leaves of plants, good luck with your hunt


----------



## sufistic (Jan 10, 2010)

Good find. These buggers can be tough to spot and they're very fast. But if you find one, you'll definitely find more around the same area.


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool find.


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 10, 2010)

this is different from the one i saw, it has a more solid color but the one i found has a '' marbled'' pattern.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 10, 2010)

How cuuuute! How big is he, in mms? Just wondering.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 10, 2010)

tropid0_mAntis said:


> this is different from the one i saw, it has a more solid color but the one i found has a '' marbled'' pattern.


I think they're the same. Yours is just one molt older than the one friendofgeckos found, thus more green areas than black ones.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks guys, ill try to find a female. :lol: And its about 1cm


----------



## Chien_Ming Lee (Jan 11, 2010)

This is my aunt mantis's video(↓)

http://www.wretch.cc/video/king96360&amp;f...=time_d&amp;p=0


----------



## ismart (Jan 11, 2010)

Great find!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 11, 2010)

found another one today


----------



## revmdn (Jan 11, 2010)

Male or female?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 11, 2010)

im not sure, but i hope its female :lol: its smaller than the 1st one


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 11, 2010)

Best of luck having one of each sex!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks :lol:


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 12, 2010)

this is the secomd nymph







And an ooth! :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome finds! Time for you to culture them!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 12, 2010)

ill most probably release the babies as i dont have fruitflies


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 12, 2010)

friendofgeckos said:


> ill most probably release the babies as i dont have fruitflies


Sell it to someone who does.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jan 13, 2010)

most people here dont have fruitflies  Well maybe some do


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 13, 2010)

friendofgeckos said:


> ill most probably release the babies as i dont have fruitflies


 a day or two after the ooth hatched, you could place a piece of banana/lemon/papaya in the cage to attract wild fruit flies, and have screen with gaps big enough to allow fruit flies getting inside the cage (but small enough not to let the nymph escape). Leave it outdoor in shady area. But at least releasing them back is always an option if attracting fruit flies doesn't work.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 13, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> a day or two after the ooth hatched, you could place a piece of banana/lemon/papaya in the cage to attract wild fruit flies, and have screen with gaps big enough to allow fruit flies getting inside the cage (but small enough not to let the nymph escape). Leave it outdoor in shady area. But at least releasing them back is always an option if attracting fruit flies doesn't work.


+1


----------

